# Just as a reminder of how shitty our healthcare system is



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.

Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.

1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
3) Our education is a joke in comparison.
4) Our income disparity is one of the widest in the world.

But go ahead and keep thinking a goddamn wall will solve all of these problems if you want lol. Meanwhile, adults need to take over our government.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



Generally, it is Democrats who say our healthcare is the worst on the planet, but then they are hardly American, and have a separate agenda when saying so..


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 14, 2020)

Our health care system isn't shitty, it's just put together like a jigsaw puzzle with pieces that don't fit.

In fact, it's not even really a "system".


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


Sticking your head in the sand doesn’t change reality.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Our health care system isn't shitty, it's just put together like a jigsaw puzzle with pieces that don't fit.
> 
> In fact, it's not even really a "system".


It’s not really much of a system but that’s why it is shitty.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


So you kill babies and have abortions but you care about health care of citizens? Huh


----------



## CWayne (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...


Meanwhile, in reality land, we will just keep living our lives.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...


You don’t have to live here


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


I don’t do either, but obviously a woman having an abortion isn’t killing a baby because a fetus isn’t a baby lol. All that really matters is letting a woman do what she wants with her own body.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> ...


What I do doesn’t matter lol. It’s still a shitty system.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


It is a baby it has feelings nerves after a few weeks.. why would you snip a humans limbs off like that?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Well Trump is trying to get the government kicked out it’ll get better when government is out of it


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol it barely has a brain for it to matter. Either way, it’s a woman’s choice to do what she wants with her own body.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 14, 2020)

It is a great system if you take away the government.

Pretty affordable too.  I only pay 75 a week through my employer.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


No if there is a human inside her.. that human has rights..The law will be change soon all the conservative new judges are all pro life


----------



## initforme (Jan 14, 2020)

America is the richest nation on Earth yet we struggle to make it affordable to every citizen....simply days something.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

initforme said:


> America is the richest nation on Earth yet we struggle to make it affordable to every citizen....simply days something.


It’s none of you business about my health care.. if you want to help donate to a charity pool your money together


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So the woman doesn’t have rights then?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Who has a right to kill?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Obviously murdering isn’t the same thing as dictating what a person does with their own body. Are you really going to tell me a woman can’t an abortion even if the fetus endangers the life of the mother?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Don’t take small %’s to dictate if murder is ok.. sick o


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


Confusing heath care with health insurance/coverage again, I see.

Care?  Best in the world.
Coverage/cost?  Ferraris are expensive.

.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...


And all be cause of conservative policies.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...



Your rant is noted, your a communist, feel free to move to Cuba clown.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


Yeah sure if you’re talking about elaborate procedures. You do realize these other countries use the same drugs we do right? It’s the same goddamn shit.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I doubt you actually know the statistics but are you suggesting such a woman should be charged with murder?


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


And God will reward her accordingly


----------



## Lesh (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


My wife had a bout of vertigo. She was falling down, throwing up, even crapping her pants. It looked like a heart issue at the time and was pretty scary. Turned out to be pretty minor and probably caused by dehydration but we called an ambulance and spent several hours in the Emergency room.

Cost me five grand....and I have what is supposed to be decent healthcare insurance.

Our healthcare system is broken


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 17, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


Wow what a complete waste...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So you kill babies and have abortions but you care about health care of citizens? Huh



Fetuses aren't babies..


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...



We need a 100% tax rate am I right. Take ever last dollar people earn and have government 'distribute' the wealth as government sees fit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So you kill babies and have abortions but you care about health care of citizens? Huh
> ...


They have nerves can feel, can move. They are babies you sicko


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They have no tax ID yet so they don't count to The Owners


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...



Question:

What is your State doing to combat all those injustices you see?

What programs has your State implemented to improve the Educational System of your State?

What programs has your State implemented to combat poverty within it border?

Has your State increase it minimum wage to help combat the income disparity?

Has your State introduced a program to offer cheap and affordable Healthcare?

One must remember the name of this country and it is the UNITED STATES of AMERICA which mean we are individual States that make up this Republic and not just one big State that you believe it is.

So Billy what has the Politician's of your State done to help you fight all those injustices you see?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...


This is America none of that is my business,, the role of the government is to protect my speech and my guns... get out my country


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



But those like you support late term abortions and even aborting the child after it is born, so let not kid ourselves you support murdering children but then whine about public education...


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> ...


They'll take good care of your guns.
Coming soon :  *Holohoax*=jail


----------



## fncceo (Jan 17, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> All that really matters is letting a woman do what she wants with her own body.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 17, 2020)

I REALLY think someone needs to the myth that YOU have to stay in America.  

That's the beauty of it. You can go to these "better" countries.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> hey have nerves can feel, can move. They are babies you sicko



Actually, pain receptors don't become active until week 20 of the pregnancy... but never mind.  Science confuses you


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > hey have nerves can feel, can move. They are babies you sicko
> ...


Your sick.. you like abortion because pooor blacks can’t afford kids rights? Lol less kids is good for America? You sick fuk


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



U.K.'s Healthcare Horror Stories Ought To Curb Dems' Enthusiasm For Single-Payer

Britain's Version Of 'Medicare For All' Is Struggling With Long Waits For Care

N.H.S. Overwhelmed in Britain, Leaving Patients to Wait

10 charts that show why the NHS is in trouble


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 18, 2020)

Everyone on earth has access to fantastic health care. The very best you can afford


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...



And even with these problems, the NHS is ranked 18th in the world. The USA is number 37. 

World Health Organization's Ranking of the World's Health Systems


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...



Yes it is.    If you have employer provided healthcare things are good.  I have the VA and the one here is decent.

But the fact that we have people dying of treatable diseases because they cannot afford healthcare is pathetic.

If you are self-employed, basic healthcare runs around $1,500 a month, not counting your deductibles.   And god-forbid if you actually use it.  They will raise your rates or even kick you off the policy.

The #1 cause of bankruptcy in the US is medical bills.  And a surprising number of those are not catastrophic medical problems.


----------



## DBA (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



Maybe we should do an interview on the streets of the US asking if we think levying a 12% national insurance contribution in addition to income taxes seems like a good idea...along with a 20% VAT tax...that along with asking them what they think the average wait times for treatments and how the outcomes of those treatments compare to the US. That would be funny too.


----------



## DBA (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



You guys are all for a woman having the right to do whatever she wants at any time she wants with her own body but are the first ones to convict a person who shoots and kills a robber who has broken into your house. According to liberals, if he isn't threatening you and you have an escape route, you don't have the right to use lethal force.  Inconsistent logic(i.e none at all) is a hallmark of the liberal mind.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

I read an interview with a pediatric oncologist (cancer doctor for children).    The interviewer asked what the toughest part of his job was.  Before the doctor could answer, the interviewer went on to say "It must be horrible to watch children die slowly".

The doctor said, "Yes, seeing children die is brutal.  No matter how hard you try to stay objective, every patient you lose tears you up."

The he continued with, "But the hardest thing about my job is when I have to tell parents what it will cost to save their child.  Or even give them a few more years.  Especially when you tell a single mom, and watch her do the math".


Why is it when we talk about abortion, saving a child is paramount?   But when we talk about healthcare, it is solely the responsibility of the parent?

Why is it when we talking about setting something up to help people with healthcare, the first question is "Who is going to pay for that?".
But when we talk about war, that question never gets asked?

54% of the discretionary spending in the federal budget goes to defense.    54fucking%.   In 2015 that $598.5 Billion dollars!    How about we cut that in half?  I am sure the $299 Billion saved could help people right here in the US.   And let the other countries of the world step up.


----------



## DBA (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



LOL...you believe the WHO rankings. It is hilarious how quickly libs will lap up any anti-American dribble. If you get deathly ill and need specialty care, the US is the absolute best place to be in nearly all cases.  This has been proven over and over again. The US gets dinged by the WHO on things that have nothing to do with actual healthcare itself.


----------



## DBA (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I read an interview with a pediatric oncologist (cancer doctor for children).    The interviewer asked what the toughest part of his job was.  Before the doctor could answer, the interviewer went on to say "It must be horrible to watch children die slowly".
> 
> The doctor said, "Yes, seeing children die is brutal.  No matter how hard you try to stay objective, every patient you lose tears you up."
> 
> ...



Cancer treatment was a bad example for you to use. The NHS in the UK is far behind the US in wait times for those diagnosed with cancer because the system in overwhelmed. Because of this, they have worse outcomes.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

DBA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I read an interview with a pediatric oncologist (cancer doctor for children).    The interviewer asked what the toughest part of his job was.  Before the doctor could answer, the interviewer went on to say "It must be horrible to watch children die slowly".
> ...



I think it was a fine example.    The idea that we watch children die because their parents don't have the money, while we spend hundreds of billions of dollars being the World Police is a perfect example of what I am talking about.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Your sick.. you like abortion because pooor blacks can’t afford kids rights? Lol less kids is good for America? You sick fuk



Quite the contrary, we are in a demographic death spiral because of capitalist policies.  

Here's the thing. Used to be, before Republicans fucked it up, guys like my dad could get a good union job after high school and start families in their 20's.  

Now we don't finish college until we are 22. It takes years to pay down student loans and get established in their careers.. women are waiting until their 30's to start making babies, and they make fewer of them.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.




Ask her again when she is 50 and needs a life saving treatment.....after paying for healthcare her whole life through excessive taxes on everything she does........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



The WHO ranking is a joke, and everyone who knows the first thing about anything knows this.
The biggest problem with the WHO rankings is they use raw data without any consideration for anything.
For instance, America has a colossal problem with eating poorly. 
Did you know that 67 cents out of every healthcare dollar spent in America is due to their diet?
Diabetes is staggeringly high in the US. Heart failure is also extremely high in the U.S.
  WHO does not consider this as a factor.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2020)

Britain can't afford it's healthcare system...the only reason they can get by now is the fact that the United States pays for their national defense, their medical innovation and their drug research.......if they had to actually pay for that the NHS would have collapsed years ago...dittos the rest of Europe and Japan.....

and it isn't free healthcare.....the British pay for it in massive taxes on everything they do...only to be told as they become old that they are too old for treatment.......

Is the NHS really running out of money?

*Hmm, that doesn’t sound particularly financially sound...*

Yeah, the NHS is currently overspending its budget. In fact, if nothing changes (i.e. it gets no more funding and/or doesn’t make any savings) it’s expected to be £30 billion over budget by 2020/21.
----

And the older you are, the more likely you are to fall ill and need the NHS. In fact, the average 85 year-old man incurs healthcare costs that are seven times larger than an average man in his late 30s.

On top of that, Britain is not a particularly healthy nation. More than three-fifths of Brits are overweight. Just under a third are ‘physically inactive’, which means they do less than 2 and a half hours of moderate exercise (e.g. brisk walking) a week. And lots of us consume things that aren’t good for us in high quantities - from fat to sugar to salt to alcohol and tobacco.

Then there’s the fact that acquiring new drugs and treatments is becoming increasingly expensive. (The NHS reckons its medicine bills are going up by 7 percent a year). Lots of people think that’s because the pharmaceutical companies, who create and sell these drugs, are greedily trying to inflate their profits. But there’s also a concern that it’s just becoming harder (and therefore more expensive) to discover new medicines, since over the last few centuries we’ve already found most of the easily-discoverable ones.

There's also the problem of NHS staffing and wages. Basically, the NHS is massively understaffed (NHS England alone needs over 100,000 extra workers) and has been heavily criticised for not compensating its staff fairly. Giving out pay rises and cutting back excessive hours would help the NHS attract the workforce it needs. But it would also make its wage bill much bigger.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Do you have a name of a child that died because the parents had no money?? 
So anti trump 
Pro killing babies 
anti second amendment.. WOW


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Your sick.. you like abortion because pooor blacks can’t afford kids rights? Lol less kids is good for America? You sick fuk
> ...


So there were more union jobs back then than today!? Lol HAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

WHY LIE TO JUSTIFY KILLING BABIES?


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2020)

My wife and I spend a little less than 5% of our income for quality health care and we are seniors and my wife has a chronic problem..

Health care would be even less expensive if it wasn't for those damn things that were mandated by the filthy ass Obama Administration with Obamacare.

For instance, my Primary Care Physician use to run a one doctor shop.  He had a nurse, one part time records clerk and a receptionist/officer manager.   He didn't take Medicaid patients and he kept his overhead low.  Office visits were inexpensive.

The along came that shittty Obamacare and all the bureaucratic requirements.  He had to join a large medical group.  He told me his overhead cost increased substantially and because of that he had to increase his office visit cost.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Your sick.. you like abortion because pooor blacks can’t afford kids rights? Lol less kids is good for America? You sick fuk
> ...


This is the old state house in Boston this is where they read the Declaration of Independence all the small businesses you see listed on here are all non-unions people workEd small non-union jobs small businesses for hundreds of years in America this is how you made it out of poverty not by unions. UNIONS  worked with bureaucrats to end small contractors.. KILLING JOBS .. millions of us want these small jobs. Want to be free.. even if there was enough union jobs real Americans would choose freedom


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2020)

So....your entire life you pay massive taxes to support the NHS.....that means you have less money during your most productive years for your own family......and then, when you get old and need the NHS.......

Britain's Version Of 'Medicare For All' Is Struggling With Long Waits For Care

The NHS also routinely denies patients access to treatment. More than half of NHS Clinical Commissioning Groups, which plan and commission health services within their local regions, are rationing cataract surgery. They call it a procedure of "limited clinical value."

It's hard to see how a surgery that can prevent blindness is of limited clinical value. Delaying surgery can cause patients' vision to worsen -- and thus put them at risk of falls or being unable to conduct basic daily activities.

"It's shocking that access to this life-changing surgery is being unnecessarily restricted," said Helen Lee, a health policy manager at the Royal National Institute of Blind People.
-------

Many Clinical Commissioning Groups are also rationing hip and knee replacements, glucose monitors for diabetes patients, and hernia surgery by placing the same "limited clinical value" label on them.

Patients face long wait times and rationing of care in part because the NHS can't attract nearly enough medical professionals to meet demand. At the end of 2018, more than 39,000 nursing spots were unfilled. That's a vacancy rate of more than 10%. Among medical staff, nearly 9,000 posts were unoccupied.

These shortages could explode in the years to come. In 2018, the Royal College of General Practitioners found that more than 750 practices could close within the next five years, largely because heavy workloads are pushing older doctors to retire early.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



So you are admitting that Obamacare is really shitty.  Well I guess that’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



Are you saying no children die of cancer, that could be saved, because of money?

I have never said anything about being anti-trump.
Please point out where I have said I was pro-abortion.
And I am absolutely pro-2nd amendment.


So 4 accusations and 3 of them are lies.   Yeah, that is about par for the course for you.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


So Obama care stinks? Did Obama lie again? You didn't save $2500 a year? Obama lie again?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ok name the child that died of cancer because their parents had no money.. you sick bastard

where in the constitution doesn’t it say we have the right to bear arms ( except for) ?? you are anti second amendment you might be for guns but not the constitution..

And are you saying you voted for trump?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Your rights can be regulated to some degree.   YOu keep going with this "I can do what I want" nonsense, regardless of reality.    You know, like you claiming a single town can write laws that are unconstitutional and they will be allowed to stand.    And I am very much pro-constitution, for everyone.   YOu only give a damn about your own rights.  Fuck the rest of the citizens.

No, I am not saying I voted for Trump.   I am also not saying I didn't vote for Trump.   Refusing to answer your questions about who I voted for does make me anti-Trump.  It just gives you a response when you are cornered.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not specifically children, but here is an interesting link on the topic:  New study finds 45,000 deaths annually linked to lack of health coverage

Lack of health insurance tied to child deaths


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You just posted anti second amendment views,, BECAUSE YOU CHANGED IT!  To fit what makes you
Comfortable, and that’s not what the constitution reads. Which means you don’t belong in America because when we surround you you will be uncomfortable lol 

if you didn’t vote for trump in Georgia  ! You are anti trump .. you have Hillary a vote.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So you know of no child’s name, just produce pro abortion fallacies.. you anti American hack


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Are you saying I posted anti-2nd amendment views and then edited my post?

As far as the US Constitution goes, you have a lot of gall.   YOu are pissed at me because you willingly committed a felony, and then took a plea deal because you were scared.

And your stance on the 6th amendment takes away ALL your room to talk about anyone else on the topic of the US Constitution.   YOu advocated and defended innocent US citizens being dragged from their homes and executed.   That is truly sick.    You advocated and defended executing US citizens without a trial.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you OK with living in America with the only gun law is what the Second Amendment says yes or no you little fucking piece of non-American shit? Hehehhe thay was good


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The United States Government.

Death penalty.

Wars.
Creating laws that put Americans at risk of death.

The Ghost Dance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Jeez dude, does lying and getting the lies pointed out not bother you at all?

Point out ONE SINGLE PRO ABORTION post of mine.   Can you do that?

No, I do not know names.   Why would I know an individual child's name?    But the link I posted talked about how many died because of a lack of insurance.

This "give me one child's name" is nonsense and the mark of a hack.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Yes we all have a right to kill if we are threatened with our life.. does a babe scare you bernie?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Fuck you.    I am more American than you will ever be, you little cowardly thug-wannabe.

I asked you a question.   Why won't you answer it?  "Are you saying I posted anti-2nd amendment views and then edited my post?"


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So you know of not one child but you list fake news.. interesting


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Here you go can’t take the question lol so you run away.. answer your question that makes no sense lol edit what!??? W.T.F. are you smoking to today .. stop running answer my question


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So there were more union jobs back then than today!? Lol HAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> WHY LIE TO JUSTIFY KILLING BABIES?



Dude, arguing with you is like trying to reason with a retard. 






Stand in the corner,, Corky.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No one has a right to kill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So there were more union jobs back then than today!? Lol HAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...


Lol I prove you wrong and you name call haha I guess I won haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Huh so if killed off your family and came for you next and you had a gun you wouldn’t shot me dead? But you would crack a baby’s head open and suck it’s brains out, and cut it’s limbs off?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



Don’t Brits pay $6 per liter for fuel?
Don’t even low income pieces of shit pay an effective tax rate of 20%?
Don’t most pay >40% in tax?
Does the U.K. foster 100 million illegal and barely legal wetbacks?
Does the U.K. pay $22 trillion out to lowlife degenerates every couple decades?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You do know it’s impossible for me to have an abortion, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Having a baby can be very threatening to the lives of the poor. If you can’t feed the children you have, having another one isn’t going to make that situation better. 

You anti-abortion fools don’t care about the children, once they’re born. The USA has the highest rate of infant mortality in the first world. 1000 children die every year because guns and gun violence - also the highest number in the first world. 

35,000 people in the USA die every year because of lack of access to health care. The USA is the only first world country where this happens too because all of the rest of us, including you Russians, have universal health care.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Your support of abortion is impossible?? HUH????


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Having a baby can be very threatening to the lives of the poor


Do you really expect me to read anything after this lol? I come from parents who grew up in the projects and ADOPTED KIDS! And my parents turned out good middle class bought a home in Boston etc...
I know so many families that grew up poor in the inner city and have made it..

You live in MAINE reading democrat literature all day.. lol
Your excuse to kill babies is easily defeated .. go crawl under a rock you troll.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Look, moron. These are your words:

But you would crack a baby’s head open and suck it’s brains out, and cut it’s limbs off?

Nothing in that question said anything about supporting a woman’s RIGHT TO CHOOSE.
You accused me of wanting to have an abortion which is impossible.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



My question makes perfect sense.   And it was based on your comment of "You just posted anti second amendment views,, BECAUSE YOU CHANGED IT! To fit what makes you".

So I asked if you were saying I posted anti-2nd amendment views and then edited my post.   I have to ask for clarification because your writing skills are on par with a 3rd grader.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why would I answer your question.

You have said you should have the right to kill someone if you want.   And you have said you hope more black people are lynched.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Are you brain dead!? Lol you do want abortion do you not?? You have to be able to have an abortion to support abortions? Lol 

you you democrats ever got voted in is beyond me


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Haha..more pieces of shit making excuses for pieces of shit...how weird.
Umm...poor pieces of shit shouldn’t get pregnant to begin with. 

There is no such thing as “can’t feed their children”...Unfortunately, nobody dies from starvation in this country. 
Our infant mortality rate is high because we foster 100 million wetbacks and lots of dark folks.
Children die from guns and gun violence because we foster 100 million wetbacks and lots of dark folks.
We can’t afford universal healthcare because we foster 100 million wetbacks and lots of dark folks.
Help us out by recruiting our wetbacks and blacks, beg them to come suck the Canadian tit and watch this nation improve while yours goes to shit right before your eyes.
Piss yourself yet?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol YOU EDITED THE 2nd amendment to fit your views.. or you accept the edits that lawmakers make .. 

Now answer my question you pussy motherfucker will you live in America if we strip all of the edits and keep it simple as the creators made it the right to bear arms shall not be infringed.. 

YES OR NOW PUSSY FACE LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Huh where did I say black people should me Lynched more?? Quote?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



YOu didn't.   But if you can make up shit I you claim I said, I can make up shit and claim you said it.    The difference is that I admitted you didn't say it.   You just spout lies about what I say and never admit you do it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, you are saying that I edited the 2nd amendment to take away a convicted felon's right to own guns?

LMAO!!    No, I did not.   I didn't edit the 2nd amendment and I didn't pass the law that takes guns away from convicted felons.  YOu just keep lying.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



"YES OR NOW"?    Jeez your writing skills are sad.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Answer the question,, are you for the second amendment unedited or aren’t you


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I support a woman’s right to choose whether to have an abortion or NOT TO. Her choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The 2nd amendment has not been edited.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Since you love America so much the constitution are you willing to live in a country of America that goes back to the laws of the constitution with no restrictions yes or no


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...



What we need is rapid immigration driving costs, waiting lists and a regressive standard of living.  Now that's critical thought.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


An abortion being ( killing a innocent baby) got cha.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I have said over and over that I am solidly in favor of the 2nd amendment.   But rights can be regulated without them being removed.    Try yelling "I'm going to kill you!" at Elizabeth Warren.   YOu will be arrested.   Is that "editing" your 1st amendment rights?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> ...


Your so right the city I live in Democrat’s flood my city with low standard immigrants and then raise the standards of living high so it forces them and us to be dependent, and they won’t protest because they increase the welfare


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...



Hey Billytriplezero, I am going to try and engage you in a meaningful and honest debate about our healthcare system.

So to start, why don’t you tell me the one country’s system you would like to employ here in this country. My only caveat, we need to duplicate that system EXACTLY.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not having an abortion is also a choice.
Thats why its called a choice. 
Do you think every woman who is faced with the decision of whether or not to have one actually has one?

My granddaughter would disagree.
My daughter got pregnant at 16 and she was considering having an abortion. She CHOOSE not to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


But will you live in America with no changes to the second amendment or 1st? You seem to brag about these restrictions.. but say you are for the constitution.. we are all confused


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


We have a choice to suck the brains out of babies skulls and cut their limbs off?? HUH???


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...


Well your post certain proves that.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Or not to.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If you are confused, I think you are the only one.    Unlike you, I can type sentences that make sense.   (I also know the difference between "your" and "you're")

So you want to talk hypotheticals now?    Funny, when I asked hypothetical questions, you always said you don't deal in hypotheticals.

The SCOTUS has consistently ruled that constitutional rights can be regulated, but not removed.  I have read the arguments.   They make sense.

I am not bragging about anything.  I am stating facts about the regulations that are, logically, placed on constitutional rights.

You seem adamant about the 1st and 2nd amendment rights, but are quick to defend violators of the 6th amendment rights.    I am, at least, consistent in my support of the US Constitution and the SCOTUS rulings.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So your scared to admit you are agains the second amendment but are for the restrictions of it.. I got cha . Pro abortion, anti trump, anti constitution. 
 Hoping for a bernie Sanders are we?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Jitss, I have finally pinpointed your problem. You have ADD, which makes it impossible for you to focus on anything requiring an attention span of over 30 seconds, which is why you rant all day about abortion, gun rights, and illegals, on a thread about American health care. If you can afford it, talk to your doctor about Ritalin. It may help.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.




The best always costs more.  Compare the price of a Bentley to a city bus, and it will seem expensive too.

Compare the cost of Louis XIII cognac with Thunderbird wine

Compare the cost of lobster with bologna.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Thank you! Do you have anything of substance to add besides jitss derangement syndrome? Lol JDS


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Someone needs to dispel the myth that America is better than any country in every way.
> 
> 1) Our healthcare system is a joke in comparison to other coutures
> 2) Our poverty is the worse in the developed world
> ...



Comrade;

How to Move to Venezuela: the Complete Relocation Guide | InterNations GO!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Our health care system isn't shitty,* it's just put together like a jigsaw puzzle with pieces that don't fit.*
> 
> In fact, it's not even really a "system".




Thanks Obama!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Just trying t help. I also suspect that an antidepressant may help with your anger issues.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I stopped pissing myself when I was 2. You continue to do so to this day with obsession with non-whites.

Your erroneous assumptions that non-whites are to blame for your problems are just laughable.  You will be surprised to learn that in many parts of Canada, whites are in the minority - including Toronto, where whites are 48% of the population and visible minorities are 52%.

What we don’t have is a federal government which governs for the corporations and the wealthy. You blame the PEOPLE for the problems created by the failure of your government to govern FOR the PEOPLE.

And it helps when you can keep fools like you blaming the poor for being poor, rather than blaming laws and systems which are designed to increase wealth at the expense of the middle class and poor.

You can’t blame billionaires and corporations for setting up their own system and screwing you over so your blame the people who are lower than you on the income scale.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



If you stuck your head in the sand, the sand would stick to the feces.

Tell me shithead, why are the top 10 medical facilities in the world all in the USA?

30 Most Technologically Advanced Cancer Centers in the World - Top Master's in Healthcare Administration


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Well most that live in democrat run towns are oppressed,, are suggesting we hand out drugs rather then liberty? Lol  you libs crack me up .. can you imagine “Sam Adams get over here and take these drugs! All than talk of being independent is just you being depressed” lol hahaha


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Hate science much, retard?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am not scared of any such thing.

Once again, you lie about what I have said.    Can you post a link to anything I have said that is pro-abortion?   Can you link anything I have said about being anti-Trump?

And the fact that you call me anti-constitution because I accept that the rights can be regulated, while you are in favor of completely ignoring the 6th amendment is hilarious.

You are FAR more anti-constitution than I am.    You shit on whatever amendment you don't like.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> You will be surprised to learn that in many parts of Canada, whites are in the minority - including Toronto, where whites are 48% of the population and visible minorities are 52%.


Canada doesn’t have open boarders only allows people immigration who have 10,000 and no criminal record.. would you like those standards in America? Lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



It might help.   Personally, I think anti-psychotics would help him more.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So answer the question trump come out tomorrow and makes a proclamation that all gun restrictions other then the constitution will be thrown out and the SC backs him up and old it.. will you live in America yes or no?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Will that stop me from seeing my culture and city invaded by non Americans? Lol well give them to me dammit! Lol


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> In fact, it's not even really a "system".



That's exactly right. We have a health care market, not a "system". It's a market that's driven to dysfunction by I'll considered regulation, granted, but it's not a system. Those who presume it is a system are starting with the premise that it should be controlled and prescribed by an authority.


----------



## LaDairis (Jan 18, 2020)

Our healthcare system is a mess because of BIG GOVERNMENT.   Every time we "trust" BIG GOVERNMENT to "fix" healthcare, we get socked in the wallet and the "care" becomes worse.  

The SOLUTION is to KICK GOVERNMENT out of health care and go back to a totally free market, perhaps with tax deductible health savings accounts.  

If you live a healthy lifestyle, you should not pay for the healthcare of those who do not, and you should not be lining the pockets of BIG GOVERNMENT KLEPTOCRATS and their enablers in the Congress, all of whom are rich in part because they own the very healthcare stocks they enable by :"law" to bilk Americans.


----------



## LaDairis (Jan 18, 2020)

dblack said:


> We have a health care market, not a system




False

A healthcare MARKET would be open.  If you need a certain procedure, various purveyors of such service would post their prices ONLINE allowing for truly FREE MARKET COMPETITION.

That is the only way to drive costs down.   BIG GOVERNMENT likes high costs and profits guaranteed by "law" so that they can get perks and kickbacks from those profiteering off BIG GOVERNMENT mandates.  A truly free market in health care would empower the CONSUMER to pick and choose.   Our "system" does not allow that.   You first get socked by the billionaires running the bullshit "health insurance" schemes, which only ENSURE that you get screwed while they get rich....


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Democrats: “ kill babies, suck the brains out of babies snip their limbs off” 

democrats: I want health care for everyone because i care lol


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2020)

LaDairis said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > We have a health care market, not a system
> ...



Falser!

It's not a free market, as government interferes with it destructively, but is a market, and not a system.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am not leaving the USA.   You keep telling me to get out, but that is a waste of time.   Yes, I will stay in the US if that happens.

Let me ask you, if Trump came out and said what you posted, will you still defend and be in favor of lynching?


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2020)

If you are bitching about the cost of health care then blame Obamacare because it jacked up the cost of everything so that the welfare queens could get their filthy free subsidies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

I will say again that I favor the 2nd amendment.

But seeing you speak in favor of lynching, saying you will shit on my property and use my people for toilet paper, talking about traveling and camping where ever you please on private property, talking about me seeing 50 lasers pointed in my windows by felons with guns, and all of your claims of violence,  I am comfortable with you not being able to own firearms.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Pls answer my question.. will you live in America where the only gun law is the second amendment yes or no?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Democrats: “ kill babies, suck the brains out of babies snip their limbs off”
> 
> democrats: I want health care for everyone because i care lol



You want Democrats to keep having babies?
I would think since you hate us so much you would encourage us to have abortions.
More abortions by Democrats=Less Democrats.

Gotta think it through, dumbass.
Lol.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Pls learn to read.  I already answered your question.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You expect too much of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats: “ kill babies, suck the brains out of babies snip their limbs off”
> ...


Shit trump was a democrat until he woke up, Candace owens.. jeeez let people have a opportunity to think lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You didn’t answer the question if you did pls show where you lying sack of shit


----------



## LaDairis (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> You want Democrats to keep having babies?




especially crack whores....

The pro Israel American Christian only supports that which harms him.... if it doesn't harm him or his future generations, he isn't supportive of it...

To equal the idiocy of the pro Israel American Christian, it would take ants worshipping anteaters and believing they would only get to "ant heaven" if an anteater eats them....


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Your stupidity knows no bounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


The irony lol


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



NHS patients dying in hospital corridors, A&E doctors tell Theresa May

N.H.S. Overwhelmed in Britain, Leaving Patients to Wait


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I doubt you know what irony is.
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Now let me ask you a question.    Do you believe the seriously mentally ill (psychotic, schizophrenic, ect) should be allowed to buy and own guns?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I answered it 40 mins ago.

"I am not leaving the USA. You keep telling me to get out, but that is a waste of time. *Yes, I will stay in the US if that happens.*
Let me ask you, if Trump came out and said what you posted, will you still defend and be in favor of lynching?"


But I did include another question, so I could see why you missed it in your rush to run from a question.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Only if they sign a legal document stating: "for offing myself", sworn under "oaF"


----------



## j-mac (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




We already have laws on the books limiting that....


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Umm ok


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Hold on you answer my question with a question? Lol what


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ok good.. you get some credibility back


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it...



Nobody deserves anything they can’t pay for. Ever.

These Brits don’t understand thst their Government already steals the cost of the healthcare in their TAXES. They allow their Government to rape them in their paychecks. Then they allow their Government to tell them what healthcare they will get. THAT is insanity in my mind.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Does the mental institution allow the Patients to own guns on their property yes or no?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


Wait what?

I thought Obamacare fixed everything....


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

j-mac said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes we do.   Jitler is arguing that constitutional rights should not be regulated.    So convicted felons should be able to bear arms.   He asked if I would stay in the US if Trump made a proclamation that constitutional rights only be limited as explicitly stated in the US Constitution.   I answered and then asked him about guns for the mentally ill.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why, I would send gun catalogs to every inmate in prison, because the constitution says that the right to bear arms, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So the institution can regulate their 2nd amendment rights?   

But I am specifically asking about non-institutionalized, seriously mentally ill.      Should psychotics, schizophrenics and other other mentally ill be able to own guns?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 18, 2020)

LaDairis said:


> Our healthcare system is a mess because of BIG GOVERNMENT.   Every time we "trust" BIG GOVERNMENT to "fix" healthcare, we get socked in the wallet and the "care" becomes worse.
> 
> The SOLUTION is to KICK GOVERNMENT out of health care and go back to a totally free market, perhaps with tax deductible health savings accounts.
> 
> If you live a healthy lifestyle, you should not pay for the healthcare of those who do not, and you should not be lining the pockets of BIG GOVERNMENT KLEPTOCRATS and their enablers in the Congress, all of whom are rich in part because they own the very healthcare stocks they enable by :"law" to bilk Americans.



Sorry, pal. There never was a "free market" in American health insurance. I spent 50 years as an underwriter, and we all used the same coverage declination  manual prepared by actuarial companies.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ok you do that buddy lol who needs meds? Lol


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



“Patience”
LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Does the mental institution allow it yes or no to their parents allow them to own a gun yes or no


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

So answer my questions.

If Trump proclaimed that all constitutional amendments were to be followed as written, no regulations, would you stop supporting or defending lynching?

Do you think the mentally ill should be able to own guns?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am not asking about institutionalized mentally ill.  There are plenty of people who are seriously mentally ill who are not in mental institutions.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I am not asking about institutionalized mentally ill. There are plenty of people who are seriously mentally ill who are not in mental institutions.



Jizz for example


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> So answer my questions.
> 
> If Trump proclaimed that all constitutional amendments were to be followed as written, no regulations, would you stop supporting or defending lynching?
> 
> Do you think the mentally ill should be able to own guns?


I support the death penalty some towns do hangings some do electric chair some do death by injection Some used to do lynching.. 
and it’s up to that small communities laws if they allow guns in the hands of those people  it’s the will of the people. I don’t agree With cross the board federal laws


----------



## j-mac (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




What does any of that have to do with our healthcare system...It's a 2A debate....Maybe you two should start another thread.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s up to that small-town laws.. I like when a small community makes laws ,, not the fed gov


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



$10,000 for a BABY?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



LefTard Logic:
"It is all those moral, law abiding, productive white folks whom hold the country back...stop pretending it's the wetbacks and blacks whom run amuck degrading every inch of soil they inhabit that's causing all the problems."


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




Well, to be fair, as you just admitted, the fetus IN her body is ANOTHER body, not HER body.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So answer my questions.
> ...



So if Boston decides, by popular vote, to ban firearms completely, you are ok with that?

By the way, letting individual towns write laws that violate the US Constitution is completely different than not regulating rights.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 18, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.
> ...


All of this considering their poverty rate is much lower than ours.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 18, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Your dumbass can’t teach shit lol. You have no idea what you are talking about. Only a moron would think the complex issue of poverty can be defined by black people or Mexicans. Even if they all magically disappeared tomorrow, it’s not like businesses nationwide collectively would say “well all the blacks and Mexicans are gone - now we can raise our wages!”


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it...
> ...


And yet their poverty rate is much lower than ours.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Having a baby can be very threatening to the lives of the poor
> ...



I live in Canada where abortions are free and legal, and our abortion rate is HALF that of the USA because of universal healthcare, a $14 minimum wage, paid maternity leave and child family benefits.  

I’m also adopted. Your family is hardly typical. Every year more and more children end up in foster care, many permanently.  I’m concerned about the lack of support for poor families. Poverty in America is the real reason abortion rates are so high and you won’t deal with that issue at all.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Lol your country doesn’t let in as many as America does lol you protect your culture with your immigration.. America doesn’t we have open boarders we have let in low standard immigrants in, you can’t compare the two.. are you racist because of your immigration? Lol


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



“Boarders”
LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Ohh I must have had good substance grammar police lol


----------



## RealDave (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


 No one is killing babies.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Huh where are the body parts coming from outer space? Lol


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not grammar...spelling. 

Dumbass.

LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealDave (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Women have a right to choose.

You think Trump has the right to kill.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


You just Correlated choice with killing babies lol SICKKKKKKK DUDE


----------



## RealDave (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Some come from aborted Fetuses.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Which are arms and  legs lol OF BABIES LOL


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Ohh I must have had good substance grammar police lol



If you want to be taken seriously,  you should learn how to use the language correctly.

Otherwise,  people might take you for a fool.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


 No, A baby is one that has been born.

A Fetus is in the wmb.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh I must have had good substance grammar police lol
> ...


I try to use substance correctly my key board in 2 inches lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So first breath makes it ok to kill? Lol WTF


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How you managed to achieve gainful employment is beyond me.  

No one “supports” abortion. We support the rights of women to choose to have a baby - the most life altering and personal decision a woman can make. 

The birth rate in the USA is declining well below replacement levels. That’s because women can’t afford to raise children. I’m told by my daughter that child for one baby is $275 per week. There are no discounts for multiple children. 

American young people graduate from university with, on average, $40,000 in debt. Because of this, they are marrying later and many are opting not to have children because It’s just too expensive. 

With corporations and the wealthy flatlining wages for 40 years, the people are fighting back by whatever means necessary.  No health care mandate, no women’s reproductive health in your employer based health care, if your employer so chooses. No mandated maternity leave or job security for pregnant women. 

Because health insurance is tied to your job in the USA, if a woman who is pregnant is fired, she loses her health insurance, just when she needs it most. 

So if your country and your labour laws aren’t going to help and protect women at this most vulnerable time in their lives, the women aren’t having babies as a way of protecting their lives and job security. 

They did that in Romania. How did that work out for the country?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Careful Alexi. When you lose your shit, your English syntax goes to hell and your pretence of being American is thinner than Twiggy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> That’s because women can’t afford to raise children. I’m told by my daughter that child for one baby is $275 per week. There are no discounts for multiple children.


I can’t read any more past this.. 

IF YOUR COUNTRY PEOPLE ARE NOT REPRODUCING BECAUSE OF COSTS.. HELLLLLLLLOOOOOOOO MCFLLYYYY 

YOU SHOULD HAVE INCENTIVES TO HELP PEOPLE RAISE FAMILIES LOL 

YOUR SO FUCKING STUPID LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You have a pea brain .. please think before you post


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> And yet their poverty rate is much lower than ours.



They have a different type of poverty... poverty of morals and poverty of sovereignty; both of which I find far more important than financial poverty. 

I do not trust ANY Government to have my best interests at heart.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > And yet their poverty rate is much lower than ours.
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about lol. You’re just pulling shit from your ass.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Our health care system isn't shitty, it's just put together like a jigsaw puzzle with pieces that don't fit.
> 
> In fact, it's not even really a "system".


Whatever it is, it is too expensive for sure.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > That’s because women can’t afford to raise children. I’m told by my daughter that child for one baby is $275 per week. There are no discounts for multiple children.
> ...



I’m sorry I keep providing you with facts that upset you so much. If your labour laws and practices are so anti-family and anti-woman, that women stop having children, your country is fucked!

It’s not the women lack incentives you stupid tool, it’s because labour law makes it impossible to work and have a baby. And if you don’t work, you don’t have health insurance and you can’t afford the medical costs.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > And yet their poverty rate is much lower than ours.
> ...



The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them. 

The difference between American and Canadians is that we don’t vote for people who screw us over. We destroy their party.  We’ve done it twice in the last 30 years. Fear of the voters kept Stephen Harper in line for 8 years.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 18, 2020)

Brain357 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Our health care system isn't shitty, it's just put together like a jigsaw puzzle with pieces that don't fit.
> ...


We have seven (7) different delivery/payment systems in this country, none of which communicates directly with the others:

Individual/ACA
Group
Medicare
Medicaid
VA
Workers Comp
Indigent
Somehow, the adjective "absurd" doesn't seem strong enough.
.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It's nice how even a year after having something done you can still receive more bills.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


American healthcare went off the rails when the federal government stepped in to "fix it"...all they did was make it completely and totally unaffordable...


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 18, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


Sure been off the rails for a long time....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Yet another thread has been diverted into an abortion thread


----------



## LaDairis (Jan 18, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> American healthcare went off the rails when the federal government stepped in to "fix it".





True, and your "conservative" hero W socialized senior drugs, and billed the taxpayer FULL RETAIL PRICE for each pill, sending drugs stocks through the roof...

But W was really an "honest" "conservative" too, right..... who cared about America and America's solvency....

Inquiry Confirms Top Medicare Official Threatened Actuary Over Cost of Drug Benefits


An internal investigation by the Department of Health and Human Services confirms that the top Medicare official threatened to fire the program's chief actuary if he told Congress that drug benefits would probably cost much more than the White House acknowledged.

A report on the investigation, issued Tuesday, says the administrator of Medicare, Thomas A. Scully, issued the threat to Richard S. Foster while lawmakers were considering huge changes in the program last year. As a result, Mr. Foster's cost estimate did not become known until after the legislation was enacted.





That's the "conservatism" and "compassion" and "patriotism" and "honesty" of W, all rolled into one gigantic rip off of the taxpayer that ended up

FLOODING OUR HIGH SCHOOLS WITH CHEAP TAXPAYER FUNDED ADDICTIVE PILLS


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 18, 2020)

Brain357 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Yeah. If you have a real problem you;ll be repaired.Best of the best. Then they take everything you have. Cut off a finger ? $50 grand, or more. Still $1


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...



American health care system went off the rails with private for-profit insurance. Purpose of for profit companies is to retain as much of your premiums as possible. The assessment of claims, pre-approvals, and multiple billing systems have added layers of costs and administration to the process which is money and time not spent on providing life saving treatments.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


It is the responsibility of our government to make sure we reproduce


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


As long as it is not you


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If you don’t, you won’t have a country for long.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Not very many people placed healthcare in the top ten things that needed addressing when Obama fucked healthcare up and we can say that going back all the way to Nixon...the feds have been licking their chops to take over healthcare for decades....its a power issue for them...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

both parties have no clue how to fix health care and other of our problems. 

both parties have run out of ideas, or even the desire to think of new ones.

its time for a new party, my friends. THE BULL MOOSE PARTY! 

BULL MOOSE! BULL MOOSE! BULL MOOSE!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



You elected a Homosexual Muslim who detests free speech.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 18, 2020)

CWayne said:


> It is a great system if you take away the government.
> 
> Pretty affordable too.  I only pay 75 a week through my employer.



$322.00 per month?  $3,864.00 per year? You're getting screwed.

Tell us about your co-pays and deductibles.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

"because i'm a billionaire, I have easy access to better health care so I'm going to be like 160 and I'm going to be part of this class of immortal overlords" - Sean Parker, ex-facebook president

the US health care system is not shitty if you're rich, my friends!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

You shouldn't lose your health insurance if you lose your job. You shouldn't lose your health insurance if you get divorced. You shouldn't lose your health insurance if you turn 26. You should never lose your health insurance.

 Medicare for All now.

"We are the only campaign that has proposed eliminating all outstanding medical debt. It is unconscionable that in America we punish people for the "crime" of getting sick with outrageous debt or bankruptcy." - bernie


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> You shouldn't lose your health insurance if you lose your job. You shouldn't lose your health insurance if you get divorced. You shouldn't lose your health insurance if you turn 26. You should never lose your health insurance.
> 
> Medicare for All now.



Nope. Government is there to protect our rights, not provide for our needs.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll never understand why people people make the Gov the defacto mommy and daddy


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> I'll never understand why people people make the Gov the defacto mommy and daddy



It may just be the case that slavery is in our social DNA - that most people want to be "kept".


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them.



Ehat the frozen moose turds in your head fails to comprehend is that under the Us Constitution, as originally written, the job if the Federal Government is not supposed to be working in anyone’s interests; except in dealings with foreign entities. 

Outside of thst, the proper role of the Federal Government is to get the hell out of people’s way and let them succeed or fail ON THEIR OWN. 

Unfortunately Mr Lincoln and FDR used the Constitution like toilet paper and nobody since has had the guts to fix things.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...


We also don't have a healthcare system really and the very little mental health system, not to mention we are also the only modern country without a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training great infrastructure and vacations. Of course we must save the rich from paying their fair share and giant corporations too. No sacrifice is too great. Right, brainwashed functional morons LOL?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them.
> ...


It is the 21st century now and there is no open West to go to. You probably think the 1800s were wonderful. Read the good old days- they were terrible! We are doing a good job of taking care of the unfortunate, the problem is the middle class is going to hell with these GOP policies of screw everybody but the rich.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



No kidding, whining about a living wage, daycare, parental leave, cheap college and vacations.  You must be one of them "special" employees.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Because you think selfishness is the motivation for everything political. Well not among Democrats and people who are not brainwashed with b******* hate propaganda. I am happily retired thank you very much.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Great, you must have *been *one of those "special" employees.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them.
> ...


and you will be first in line for government services if something goes wrong in your life... Services for the poor is no longer the big problem at least in states with expanded medicaid, the problem is the middle-class slowly going to hell the last 35 years under GOP tax rates and screw the people policy. Only propaganda makes this mess possible.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> It is the 21st century now and there is no open West to go to. You probably think the 1800s were wonderful. Read the good old days- they were terrible! We are doing a good job of taking care of the unfortunate, the problem is the middle class is going to hell with these GOP policies of screw everybody but the rich.



The 1800s were decent - at least the first half of the century. However, the 13th Century would be my real preference.

It is not our job to take care of the les fortunate. They are mostly there by their own hand. I have especially large issues with the Government stealing money through my taxes for a purpose the have no legal, moral or Constitutional power for.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



francoHFW 

franco is god's gift to the world. If only we would listen to him we have paradise on earth.
Just ask him.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> and you will be first in line for government services if something goes wrong in your life.



Not at all. I have no interest in taking money from the Government. No Social Security, Welfare, Medicare, etc... Hell, we got my wife off of Social Security and Medicare when we got married.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


good gracious what an idiot. Could you be any more short-sighted and full of hate question mark every other modern country has all that stuff oh, you are a slave to the greedy idiot GOP propagandizing rich. Everything you know is wrong. We have a flat tax system giveaway to the rich and screw everyone else for 30 years now. You don't know crap


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > and you will be first in line for government services if something goes wrong in your life.
> ...


Until you do LOL


----------



## Nostra (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


About as scientific as the MMGW Cult crowd.


yawn...............


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


We'd all be a hell of a lot better off. Every other modern country does it, only the brainwashed GOP stops US. We're number 27 in happiness. Enjoy the spike in violence against blacks Jews gays and Muslims and the Nazis getting all excited everywhere. All in the big tent GOP. A brainwashed disgrace. Do you have any actual argument or just stupid trolling like that?


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Good to know you envy other countries and don't want to be a slave.  Send us a post card when you get there....dumbass.


----------



## sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Anecdotally, i got to speak to a LOT of frequent flyers
you know, those folks who _thought _they were in good hands....





~S~


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them.



This is sarcasm, right?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



Grow up little boi. The violence is coming from you leftwing pussies. Antifa does the violent shit you are afraid to do.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Until you do LOL



I have a plan for that potential... .45ACP to the head. 100% effective.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

dblack said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them.
> ...



No it’s not. Twice in the last 30 years Canadians have destroyed political parties. Brian Mulroney’s Progressive Conservatives being a case in point.

Mulroney gave us NAFTA and a 13% tax on all sales and services. At the next federal election, Mulroney’s party, which held a strong majority in Parliament, was reduced to 2 seats. They lost all federal funding, and public offices. The party no longer exists.

Ten years later Canadian voters did the same thing to the Liberals, but the Liberals cleaned house, and came back but it took them 10 years.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Which is why Pelosi is in trouble come November.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 18, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Hardly. Trump is the guy who is in trouble, and the Republican Party.  Republicans are the ones ignoring the wishes of everyday Americans and pandering to a wannabe authoritarian.

Canadians haven’t been subjected to the lies and propaganda of talk radio. And we don’t have a slew of evangelical voters hoping Trump will trigger Armageddon. 

Harper dearly wanted to repeal the Canada Health Act and bring in US style healthcare, but if he did, it would be the end of his Conservative Party and he knew it.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



I will say "I told you so" in November


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


We're not going anywhere, we are going to fix this horrible GOP mess you have going here. Worst inequality and upward mobility ever and you're ready for more tax cuts for the rich. Absolute brainwashed functional idiot.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


Your brainwash is noted.


Anathema said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Until you do LOL
> ...


You paid for government services, don't feel guilty if you need them. It's all part of a  civilized country. People no longer have to choose between bankruptcy and survival.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> You paid for government services, don't feel guilty if you need them. It's all part of a  civilized country. People no longer have to choose between bankruptcy and survival.



That’s irrelevant. Taking money to support yourself from the Government is immoral and the programs are unconstitutional. What you call civilization I call theft and immorality. 

I don’t need anything this Government has to offer, nor does my wife. We get in just fine.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Yep, you idiots did such a fine job when ears was in there...dumbass.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them.
> ...


Yeah there wasn't much for healthcare when they wrong the constitution.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...





Anathema said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > You paid for government services, don't feel guilty if you need them. It's all part of a  civilized country. People no longer have to choose between bankruptcy and survival.
> ...


So far so good.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


He was totally obstructed but I believe the next White Democratic president will go nuclear and pass everything and dare Republicans to retract reform.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question.

If the people of Boston, by popular vote, decide no one in the city gets to own guns, are you ok with that?   Will you abide by the will of "we the people"?


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

Brain357 said:


> Yeah there wasn't much for healthcare when they wrong the constitution.



Exactly. Not a whole lot of public schools, welfare programs, etc... Of course if you want the Government to have a place in those endeavors, Amend the Constitution.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> So far so good.



Yep, and the bullet still sits in the chamber of the gun, ready to be used if it when it becomes necessary.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah there wasn't much for healthcare when they wrong the constitution.
> ...


I think I will go with the supreme Court and our laws on that one thanks....


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


Funny easy FBI thinks the only spike in violence is right-wingers against Jews black gays and Muslims. Antifa does nothing they're bunch of young punk idiots.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes, unless they have been adjudicated (in court by an actual judge, with legal council) to be a danger to others.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> I think I will go with the supreme Court and our laws on that one thanks....



Sorry, I don’t ask the whore to rule on the actions of the thief. The entire Federal Government is corrupt.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 18, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I would bet that Frankie has never actually worked a day in his life.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 18, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Which brand of bike lock do you bring to ANTIFA rallies?  What do you use to cover your face?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> I don’t do either, but obviously a woman having an abortion isn’t killing a baby because a fetus isn’t a baby lol.


lol...semantics and parsing is all that is, a baby is not an adult, does that make it any less of a human life?
One does not have to qualify as the other to be a life.




> All that really matters is letting a woman do what she wants with her own body.


None of us are allowed to use our bodies to intentionally destroy an innocent life...I've always stood by the right to choose, but I've never bought into the bogus arguments/lies like the one you are pretending you believe in...you're just parroting the TV...and just in case you watch too much TV and are about to refer to it as "a medical condition" did you know the hippocratic oath specifically mentions "NOT" performing abortion...
...





> I will not give to a woman a pessary to cause abortion


you can look up "pessary" if you wish...
Now I am [for lack of a better term] "content" with letting those who choose to end those lives do so, but please do not try to fool me with that parsing of the language non-sense, it is the language of children who don't care how they get what they want just so they get it.


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Twice in the last 30 years. Wow. You shoulda went with sarcasm.

You said: "The government is like any of your other employees or contractors. If they don’t work in your interests, you get rid of them."

And that's just not true. In fact, the most important difference between a contractor and the government is that you *cannot* fire the government. Voting someone out of office isn't remotely comparable. You know how many votes it takes for me to fire an employee or contractor I don't like? Just one. And I don't have to convince of a bunch of dimwitted voters that I'm right.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 18, 2020)

Don’t like the health care system in American then leave no one is holding you back. Bye bye!


----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Killing babies by the million won't make them healthy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Ok pea brain


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The city yes.. if the city council comes back with that then I would probably move to the next city


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Staidhup said:


> Don’t like the health care system in American then leave no one is holding you back. Bye bye!


Brilliant GOP problem solver.....one major problem is other countries don't want Americans unless they are doctors millionaires or married to a citizen. the other is we're not leaving this country to you brainwashed functional morons and scumbag thieving GOP propagandists....


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 18, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


the Democratic party has nothing to do with those young punks who barely do anything, you have just been brainwashed by endless repeats of the same videos. Sorry they attack white supremacists and Nazis your heroes.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 19, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



And sticking your head up your ass probably isn't covered by your insurance.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 19, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



So what is your excuse...medical malpractice ?


----------



## The Purge (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Luckily, that is not how the US Constitution works.   No community or city gets to decide the constitutionally guaranteed rights are taken away.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2020)

The Purge said:


>


Yes yes, totally out of context bumper sticker drivel propaganda is the key. LOL. Plus this guy is an idiot LOL


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 19, 2020)

3 Ways Corporations Profit Off Harvesting Baby Foreskin - Think About Now


----------



## sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

our HC system is a Lamborghini....

unfortunately most Americans drive a chevy or ford

~S~


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 19, 2020)

sparky said:


> our HC system is a Lamborghini....
> 
> unfortunately most Americans drive a chevy or ford
> 
> ~S~


It'll get better. Keep yer legz crossed !


----------



## sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > our HC system is a Lamborghini....
> ...



i have since _readin _that article....yer so *bad* likkmee

~S~


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


like Chicago? lol you anti American

Do you prefer to be altered or abolished


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Are you OK with living in America with the only gun law is what the Second Amendment says yes or no you little fucking piece of non-American shit? Hehehhe thay was good



I'm all for well-regulated militias. I was a member of one for years.  

Every nut having a gun, not so much.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you OK with living in America with the only gun law is what the Second Amendment says yes or no you little fucking piece of non-American shit? Hehehhe thay was good
> ...


My standard and the founders standard of regulated militia is different then yours lol you would hate it lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm anti-American?   YOu didn't even take the time to learn how the US Constitution and our system of gov't works.   

If Chicago is taking away constitutionally guaranteed rights, then challenge it.  Take them to court.   It is how Heller won't the case against the District of Columbia.

And I will be neither altered or abolished.  But thanks for asking.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

I stand by my statement I made to the people


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2020)

A few years ago I was diagnosed with cancer.    I am a veteran and could have had it treated through the VA for free.

God knows how long it would have taken to go through the government bureaucratic mess.  No telling wha the fucking government would have done to treat it. 

I decided to get it treated privately and pay the several thousands of dollars in deductibles and co payments.

In private care it was treated quickly and competently and I am now five years of being cancer free.

My Oncologist tells me that my success is the result of quickly treating the cancer.

Waiting around for the filth ass government to take care of me probably would have been a disaster.

Health care is too important to be trusted to the bureaucratic government that doesn't really give a shit about you.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> Health care is too important to be trusted to the bureaucratic government that doesn't really give a shit about you.



Much better to leave it to profiteers who care only about making a buck off your misery.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Health care is too important to be trusted to the bureaucratic government that doesn't really give a shit about you.
> ...


Yes and Competition drives down the price, single payer the price skyrockets


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.



Britain isn’t any better is it? What good is the Brits healthcare if you can’t use it? 
Britain's Version Of 'Medicare For All' Is Struggling With Long Waits For Care

U.K. Hospitals Are Overburdened, But The British Love Their Universal Health Care


----------



## sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> A few years ago I was diagnosed with cancer.    I am a veteran and could have had it treated through the VA for free.
> 
> God knows how long it would have taken to go through the government bureaucratic mess.  No telling wha the fucking government would have done to treat it.
> 
> ...




One crew i served on did VA transfers (no lights/sirens), 45 minutes away 

I always asked them how VA was doing for them

many pros/cons

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Health care is too important to be trusted to the bureaucratic government that doesn't really give a shit about you.
> ...



Which was the_ jist _of the ACA

yet so many _equate _regulatory bureaucracy to socialism 

~S~


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I stand by my statement I made to the people



What statement?

What you stand by does not change the way a constitutional republic works.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> A few years ago I was diagnosed with cancer.    I am a veteran and could have had it treated through the VA for free.
> 
> God knows how long it would have taken to go through the government bureaucratic mess.  No telling wha the fucking government would have done to treat it.
> 
> ...


Maybe the GOP should allow full funding for the VA. But no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP rich from paying their fair share.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I stand by my statement I made to the people
> ...


It should be up the the city or town what the laws are not the fed gov. The constitution stands for its self, you can’t change it. But if the city or town wants to ban guns for a short period of time to fix a crime problem I have no issue to it only for a short period of time


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I have a problem with it.  To ban firearms from law abiding citizens is simply unconstitutional.  It is that simple.

And do you really think, if the politicians banned guns for a short period of time, we would ever get them back?   They would ban them "just until they get crime under control".    Then, they would extend the ban, because crime was not under control.   Then they would extend the ban because that is the ONLY reason crime is down.

And it is not the federal gov't setting the limits.  The US Constitution sets the limits for the federal gov't.    The US Constitution also sets the limits for state and local gov't.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


When have guns ever been banned? It's ridiculous GOP propaganda machine fear-mongering. Just like anybody coming to take your guns if you're not a felon or insane...


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, they have not been banned.

Jitler and I have an ongoing discussion (apologies for any derailing) concerning constitutional rights.

He maintains that "we the people" in a community or town can vote to remove rights guaranteed in the US Constitution.    I understand that the US Constitution is the law of the land, and that rights can be regulated (to a point) but not removed.

Jitler is angry because, since he is a convicted felon, his right to own a gun has been taken away.


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago I was diagnosed with cancer.    I am a veteran and could have had it treated through the VA for free.
> ...




The reason you have no credibility on this forum is because you post partisan bullshit like that.

If you want to be partisan remember that the worthless incompetent asshole Obama took that money that was given to him and them wasted it.  It was under his watch that the VA was caught making up numbers about treatment and removing people from the records that had problems.  Obama really fucked up the VA just like everything else he was responsible for.

Stop being a partisan asshole.  It makes you look like a fool.

Government services are always piss poor no matter which political party is in power.

Health care is too important to be left to the discretion of government bueracrats who don't give a damn about you and whose bosses are corrupt politicians, elected by special interest groups.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Cool story.. I think any small town can set what they want, death sentence, if they want a mental institution to not have guns, if they want a gun ban for a few weeks to stop a lot of murders. That’s the laws of that town..


----------



## dblack (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitler and I have an ongoing discussion ...



Why on earth would you do such a thing?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

dblack said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitler and I have an ongoing discussion ...
> ...


Unlike you winter can take a ass Beating and get back up, you just run off lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That may be what you think.  But it is not how it works.

No gov't entity, federal, state or local, can overrule the US Constitution.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You haven't beaten my ass, unless you accept the lies you have told about what I have said.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s overruled in every democrat run town in America..


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

dblack said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitler and I have an ongoing discussion ...
> ...



I usually have a couple of tabs open and am doing various things on my computer.    Discussions with Jitler are like shooting fish in a barrel.  It doesn't require my full attention.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


You get knocked down you get back up. Insane but hey what ever


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Is it?   Then challenge it.


----------



## dblack (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Indeed. I don't want you near my ass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


HELLLLOOOOO I TOLD WHAT IM DOING IN BOSTON

when I’m done every democrat will step down


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



When have you knocked me down?   By claiming towns can overrule the US Constitution?   By claiming lynching is acceptable?  Or by saying you will come down with 100 convicted felons and shit on my property and use my people as toilet paper?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Good lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You should read about tombstone story


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I have seen no sign that you are doing anything except talking shit and telling lies.

No one will step down.   Why would they?  They were elected by the people.   Which, according to you even over rides the US Constitution.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes and when the people revolt and protest .. they will resign


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What?   You mean the shootout at the OK Corral?    Or do you have a story about frozen pizza?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Will they?    Protests happen all the time.  No one resigns.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No Wyatt and his bro’s confiscated guns for a short period of time.  And Authorized by lawmen  to lynch a few people


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


All of America will be in Boston protesting democrats! This America’s oldest city and America needs to come together restore liberty and the constitution here.

Remember alter or abolish that’s what we can do


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Patriot ACT 3 ?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, they banned carrying guns in town.   They did not ban gun ownership.

And when did Wyatt Earp lynch anyone?   I know there are accounts of him stopping at least one lynching, and he moved Curly Bill Brocious out of Tombstone to prevent him being lynched.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



All of America?    That might be a bit of an overstatement, wouldn't you say?

Oh, and Boston is not the oldest city.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I have long maintained that the Patriot Act is unconstitutional.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Word games so your saying that’s constitutional? lol 

he was the law man and ordered some lynching


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If your American you would want to save Boston


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, it is not word games.   Owning guns is not the same as carrying guns.

And what lynching did Wyatt Earp order?  Like I said, he stopped some and avoided at least one by moving the prisoner.   You claim he either lynched someone or ordered a lynching.    Link?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Typical.   I didn't say I didn't want to save Boston.   You said "All of America will be in Boston".    I accused you of exaggerating.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



BTW, it would be "you're", as in "you are".


----------



## sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



it's what _could be built _on the premise that completely_ shreds _it 

~S~


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Yes it was under Obama that fraud in the VA was found. That certainly doesn't mean they started it. That's the GOP swamp in action. Only the propaganda machine make this ignorance possible.... The Obama administration found all kinds of corruption and Insanity left over from the Bush administration. Ridiculous overspending for seminars in the FBI... Corruption with halliburton and the BP oil blow. The Arizona ATF gun Walking program. And of course that little corrupt real estate bubble that only cost $10 billion to pave over.... Just for you, hyper-partisanship against you is called reality. You ought to try it change the channel.

The GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy the last 37 years. A huge giveaway to the rich and the screw job for everyone else. Only their disgraceful propaganda machine makes this mess possible- you are a brainwashed functional moron LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol umm if I have a gun I own the mother fucka.. and read the book


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol you don’t say


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Ok and


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, but just because you own a gun doesn't mean you carry it in town.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Actually, I did say.

So far I have seen no sign of you doing anything where Boston is concerned.   So you saying all of America will be there is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And, while I am educating you on how our country works, I thought I would throw in an English lesson, free of charge.  Lord know you need it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So....did you find a lynching that Wyatt Earp did or ordered?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you arguing your self?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Well have you donated patriot dollars yet?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Yes it was under Obama that fraud in the VA was found. That certainly doesn't mean they started it. That's the GOP swamp in action. Only the propaganda machine make sis ignorance possible.... The Obama administration found all kinds of corruption and Insanity left over from the Bush administration. Ridiculous overspending for seminars in the FBI... Corruption with halliburton and the BP oil blow. And of course that little corrupt real estate bubble it only cost $10 to pave over.... Just for you, hyper-partisanship against you is called reality. You ought to try it change the channel.


Flash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I have nothing but credibility for people who live in the real world oh, not the imaginary GOP one, super duper.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


My key board is 2 inches long, grammar police is l lost the debate police


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes for me to know and you to find out


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not at all.   Just explaining how the Earps did not ban guns, as you claimed they did.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Donate money to you?   LMAO!     You must be high.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I get that you use a small keyboard.    The rest of that sentence makes no sense.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!    What are you, 12?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> My standard and the founders standard of regulated militia is different then yours lol you would hate it lol



The founders wanted Adam Lanza to have a machine gun and mow down preschoolers?  Really?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> ...



Forbes... You mean where they have nightmares every night of Bernie Sanders shipping them to the Gulag?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes they did


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s to we the people to return Boston back to its people


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I know lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > My standard and the founders standard of regulated militia is different then yours lol you would hate it lol
> ...


No they wanted the good guy to have free speech that would have disarmed him years ago, they wanted a good him guy to take out the bad like like we always did.. move out if you don’t like our laws

I’m glad you admit is was a person that killed not a gun


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No they didn't.    They banned carrying them in town.   There is a difference between owning guns and being able to carry guns in town.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



But you have access to it.     I remember early on in your thread about the coup you said "I am going to be raising a lot of money I wonder what I should do with it".

Trust you with donated funds?   I don't think so.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Tyrone Klaus ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Satire


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Stupidity.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


We are going to purches political bill boards in Boston .. change the vote, protest democrats


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So you say.   I got emails from a Nigerian who said he had millions of dollars he would give me too.

Do you actually think someone would donate money to an anonymous guy who has lied more times than I can count, threatened me, and has changed his story over and over?    Really?

No, there is no way I would do that.   Get yourself connected to a reputable group and maybe I would donate to them.   But send money to you?    LMAO!!   You must be high to think I would even consider it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You will


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2020)

the private insurance industry is pure freedom

some people will inevitably fall through the cracks

 The most sovereign thing we have is our own soul...We are in control of that and the federal government hasn’t figured out how to nationalize it. The second most important sovereign thing we have is our own health. That has been been to a degree nationalized by Obamacare.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Managua is


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I will?    LMAO!!   Oh junior, you have no idea how stupid that sounds.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> No they wanted the good guy to have free speech that would have disarmed him years ago, they wanted a good him guy to take out the bad like like we always did.. move out if you don’t like our laws
> 
> I’m glad you admit is was a person that killed not a gun



Uh, guy, the thing is _ ADAM LANZA NEVER SHOULD HAVE HAD ACCESS TO A GUN.  

And, no, other people having guns isn't a solution. The bad guy always beats the good guy in a gunfight because he's willing to kill going in.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 19, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I only liked Kenyans like*D*


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No they wanted the good guy to have free speech that would have disarmed him years ago, they wanted a good him guy to take out the bad like like we always did.. move out if you don’t like our laws
> ...


Lol sorry when more Americans had guns we had almost no mass shootings.. because we got them early.. we need America to be more traditional and the shooting will god way down.. more prayers in church , more people with guns


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol sorry when more Americans had guns we had almost no mass shootings.. because we got them early.. we need America to be more traditional and the shooting will god way down.. more prayers in church , more people with guns



Uh, guy, we've never had as many guns out there as we have now.  

in fact, massive gun ownership is a fairly recent thing.


----------



## cnm (Jan 20, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I read an interview with a pediatric oncologist (cancer doctor for children).    The interviewer asked what the toughest part of his job was.  Before the doctor could answer, the interviewer went on to say "It must be horrible to watch children die slowly".
> 
> The doctor said, "Yes, seeing children die is brutal.  No matter how hard you try to stay objective, every patient you lose tears you up."
> 
> ...


Don't they still burn heretics?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you OK with living in America with the only gun law is what the Second Amendment says yes or no you little fucking piece of non-American shit? Hehehhe thay was good
> ...



Being a regular at Billy Goat Tavern does not make you a member of a "well regulated militia."


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol sorry when more Americans had guns we had almost no mass shootings.. because we got them early.. we need America to be more traditional and the shooting will god way down.. more prayers in church , more people with guns
> ...



A good thing at that.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 21, 2020)

Since healthcare insurance companies own or derive profit from 95% healthcare providers, the industry is nothing more than a company store to which you own your sole.


----------



## sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



perhaps it could result in some well regulated billy goats...




~S~


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 21, 2020)

Our health care system is great.

Our insurance system sucks.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 21, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Our health care system is great.
> 
> Our insurance system sucks.



Imagine,  an entire industry built on profiting off the misery of others.

Quite disgusting actually.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 21, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Our health care system is great.
> 
> Our insurance system sucks.



We have a reality show called "Botched" and you think our healthcare system is great?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



More Americans are armed than every before, and the more guys you buy, the less safe the USA becomes.  Mass shootings, simply didn't happen until relatively recently.  They're becoming more frequent, and more deadly. 

No other country in the first world has the level of gun violence that happens in the USA, and it's not because of the colour of your population, it's the easy availability of guns.  The USA is also the only country in the world to refuse restrict access to the general public for mass killing weapons which are so favoured by mass shooters.

Americans lie to themselves a lot to justify a lot of things in their country that simply are not working.

1.  American healthcare isn't the best in the world.  It's the worst in the first world.  You like to print horror stories from the British National Health Service.  It's ranked 17th in the World.  You're ranked 37th.  The medical establishment lies to you about how good they are because they're making twice as much money off you people than doctors in any other country in the world.  Your drug companies charge you more for the same drugs that they charge the rest of the world, less for.  Canadians pay $70 for the same Epi-Pen that Americans pay $700 for.  Even the generic eip-pen costs $350 in the USA.

2.  Guns are keeping Americans safe.  Big fat lie.  Your murder rate is 7 times that of Canada.  Toronto, with a population similar to that of Chicago, had 44 gun homicides last year - and last year was the bloodiest year on record in Toronto, with 78 homicides total.  There is now a huge focus to get guns off the streets. 

3.  The Chinese and/or immigrants stole your jobs.  Nobody "stole" your jobs.  American corporations GAVE your jobs to the Chinese so they could increase profits.  American corporations deliberately hire illegal immigrants so they can avoid paying minimum wages, benefits, or meeting health and safety standards required for legal employees.


Anathema said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > You paid for government services, don't feel guilty if you need them. It's all part of a  civilized country. People no longer have to choose between bankruptcy and survival.
> ...



I don't care what you call it.  The people voted for it.  Furthermore, every Republican out there is taking advantage of every government program there is.  For all of my adult life, I have worked long hard hours, and helped make a lot of people very rich.  I paid 1/4 of my salary to taxes and CPP for close to 50 years.

Damn skippy I'm applying for every dollar I can get in government programs for my retirement.  Getting back what I paid in.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.


It’s obvious you don’t live in NYC or Nassau County.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Our health care system is great.
> ...


Elective plastic surgery.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Yes as we flood our country with foreigners, and we erase our American history, as democrats Shame American history , as broken families increase and watch more Americans struggle because of democrats these things will happen and increase until we focus on Americans again, and teach the importance of family in schools, Incentivize more people to raise kids in a two person hose hold. Bring back school choice.. 
you democrats ignore what’s causing the problems.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 21, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.



They charge an arm and a leg for health care.



OnePercenter said:


> We have a reality show called "Botched" and you think our healthcare system is great?



Then you have to sit in a wheelchair after the operation.



Dragonlady said:


> The USA is also the only country in the world to refuse restrict access to the general public for mass killing weapons which are so favoured by mass shooters.
> 
> Americans lie to themselves a lot to justify a lot of things in their country that simply are not working.
> 
> 1. American healthcare isn't the best in the world. It's the worst in the first world.



Crooked psychiatrists put you away at the drop of a hat on a civil commitment at the merest hint or "friendly suggestion" from corrupt cops on the local police department with a Democrat judge in court.

27 CFR § 478.11 - Meaning of terms.


> *Adjudicated as a mental defective.*
> 
> (a) A determination by a court, board, commission, or other lawful authority that a person, as a result of marked subnormal intelligence, or mental illness, incompetency, condition, or disease:
> 
> ...



Psychiatrist Sentenced to Prison for Healthcare Fraud Scheme
Doctor and Ex-Hospital Owner Sentenced to 15 Months in Prison for Massive Health Care Fraud that Occurred on His Watch
Pharmacist Admits Role In Multimillion-Dollar Health Care Fraud Scheme
San Antonio Area Pharmaceutical Sales Representative Sentenced to Prison for Paying Over $400K in Bribes to Physicians and Physician Assistants


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 21, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I read an interview with a pediatric oncologist (cancer doctor for children).    The interviewer asked what the toughest part of his job was.  Before the doctor could answer, the interviewer went on to say "It must be horrible to watch children die slowly".
> 
> The doctor said, "Yes, seeing children die is brutal.  No matter how hard you try to stay objective, every patient you lose tears you up."
> 
> ...



Your 54% is in error.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 21, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I read an interview with a pediatric oncologist (cancer doctor for children).    The interviewer asked what the toughest part of his job was.  Before the doctor could answer, the interviewer went on to say "It must be horrible to watch children die slowly".
> ...



It was accurate for the 2015 budget, as I said.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


GOP give away to the rich and screwjob for everyone else the last 35 years? greatest inequality and upward mobility in the modern world and in our history? Great job. And Obama's economy was better than trumps. You are totally misinformed.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


There is nothing wrong with being rich! It’s the regulations you put in the small business that keep them struggling, it’s the unions that kill the small jobs that build America. You have created standards of living that is unattainable by ordinary people, it’s why housing is so expensive, it’s why almost all of Boston has no business opened by a Bostonian! You have killed the American dream, you have oppressed people in to drug abuse! Your people deserve the worst penalty


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Bologna. The GOP is the swamp that gives the advantage to Walmart and other giant corporations. Not to mention the internet corporations that are not taxed. Amazon is putting small business out of business. Inequality and upward mobility are horrible and just keep getting worse. The GOP lies its way out of it. You live on an imaginary planet.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Sorry I live in a democrat run city and own a business, democrats have destroyed the ability for small business to expand, to produce, to buy, to hire. Only people doing business in Boston is corporate America, total opposite from when it was run by patriots. Democrats love big businesses it’s why Wall Street Gave millions more
To Hillary..  take your low iq somewhere else


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Hillary took their money for a couple of speeches and did not change her policies that would regulate Banks Wall Street to help Americans. You are mightily misinformed.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Oh yea that’s all lol moron haha


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The country has basically been run by the GOP since Reagan. His tax rates, reconciliation so tax cuts and cutting services for the Non rich only needs 51 votes. Only propaganda and Dupes like you make it possible. Corporate media is not much help, is it? We haven't been investing in American infrastructure like low income housing since Reagan. Only propaganda makes you idiots possible oops brainwashed functional idiots possible.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Yea Boston, Chicago, Detroit, Camden, St. Louis, New York San Fran, Oakland, Austin is all run by republicans .. you are beyond dumb.. we will NEVER BE A SOCIALIST COUNTRY,, high taxes kills jobs and small business, regulations kills the ordinary man and woman. Socialism will never Be in America.. deal with it


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So let us in on the big secret lol.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 22, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Being a regular at Billy Goat Tavern does not make you a member of a "well regulated militia."



No but being in the Illinois National Guard does... and that's how I paid for college before I went active duty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Yes as we flood our country with foreigners, and we erase our American history, as democrats Shame American history , as broken families increase and watch more Americans struggle because of democrats these things will happen and increase until we focus on Americans again, and teach the importance of family in schools, Incentivize more people to raise kids in a two person hose hold. Bring back school choice..
> you democrats ignore what’s causing the problems.



Here's the problem with "Blame anything for mass shootings but the guns" schtick.  

The Europeans are even further along in these things you complain about... and no mass shootings over there.. because they don't have guns.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sorry I live in a democrat run city and own a business, democrats have destroyed the ability for small business to expand, to produce, to buy, to hire.



Or maybe you just suck at business.  I wouldn't do business with you.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 22, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't care what you call it.  The people voted for it.  Furthermore, every Republican out there is taking advantage of every government program there is.  For all of my adult life, I have worked long hard hours, and helped make a lot of people very rich.  I paid 1/4 of my salary to taxes and CPP for close to 50 years.
> 
> Damn skippy I'm applying for every dollar I can get in government programs for my retirement.  Getting back what I paid in.



If a man steals from you and then buys you a nice dinner with your own money do you thank him for it? I sure as Hell don’t. That is exactly how I see every one of these programs. You lay with the swine you eventually smell like them. 

We will agree that no politicians or parties have any moral high ground on this issue. They’re all fat swine who should be slaughtered and their carcasses disposed of like rotten meat.


----------



## Votto (Jan 22, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Republicans like to pretend our healthcare system is the best in the world, but obviously it isn’t if the poor can’t afford it.
> 
> Here’s a video of Brits reacting to our healthcare costs.









What?  Obviously you nave no concept of the AFFORDABLE health care act.

Everyone pays less for more and you can even keep your own doctor.

Now if I was lying, I should be in jail, but I'm not!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 22, 2020)

Anathema said:


> If a man steals from you and then buys you a nice dinner with your own money do you thank him for it? I sure as Hell don’t. That is exactly how I see every one of these programs. You lay with the swine you eventually smell like them.
> 
> We will agree that no politicians or parties have any moral high ground on this issue. They’re all fat swine who should be slaughtered and their carcasses disposed of like rotten meat.



Guy, you stupidly think that the poor are stealing from you when the rich are the ones who've exploited your labor.  But like most weak creatures, it's easier for you to kick down than punch up.


----------



## sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Votto said:


> Obviously you nave *no concept* of the AFFORDABLE health care act.



40 pages of _misconceptions_ Votto

Posted by sorts that have _little_ insight to how the medical & insurance industries _work_ together

Yet will at _some point_ be subjected _to them._...






~S~


----------



## Anathema (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you stupidly think that the poor are stealing from you when the rich are the ones who've exploited your labor.  But like most weak creatures, it's easier for you to kick down than punch up.



Actually I like the rich. I don’t enjoy giving them as much of my money as I do, but I’d rather give it them than the poor. I’ve been personally rewarded in my life for pandering to the rich. I can’t say the same for the poor.


----------



## Votto (Jan 22, 2020)

sparky said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously you nave *no concept* of the AFFORDABLE health care act.
> ...



All I know is that the democrats unilaterally shoved a health care system down the throats of the rest of the country and the ink is not even dry on the legislation and we are being told it needs to be replaced again by the same people who gave us Obamacare?

Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, IMPOSSIBLE, because  I'm not a half wit democrat.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes as we flood our country with foreigners, and we erase our American history, as democrats Shame American history , as broken families increase and watch more Americans struggle because of democrats these things will happen and increase until we focus on Americans again, and teach the importance of family in schools, Incentivize more people to raise kids in a two person hose hold. Bring back school choice..
> ...


So the guy they shot on the bridge didn’t shoot anyone?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I live in a democrat run city and own a business, democrats have destroyed the ability for small business to expand, to produce, to buy, to hire.
> ...


Ok Coookooo


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We will have healthcare for all soon and then we will be a socialist country, barely. Of course you don't know what socialism is. Check Bernie and every other rich country. You are so proud of the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Absolute idiocy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The day we have health care for all is when government mandates slavery, forcing a doctor to see patients with a gun to their head is slavery.

you don’t want health care for all, you kill babies, you hate people that disagree with you look at democrat history from slavery to lynching, to what your party has done to black education, to the murders that has taken place and the ones that will be killled this weekend that you never post a way to stop, because you don’t care. Saying higher taxes will stop the killing is retarted. you want to control people with these policies.. AND YOU NEVER WILL
There is a great chance you will lose the house by big numbers in 2020, and if you do we will rerun the business to health care where it should be in the private market.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes as we flood our country with foreigners, and we erase our American history, as democrats Shame American history , as broken families increase and watch more Americans struggle because of democrats these things will happen and increase until we focus on Americans again, and teach the importance of family in schools, Incentivize more people to raise kids in a two person hose hold. Bring back school choice..
> ...


Well they don't have military style weapons. They have weapons for hunting mainly. Life is crazy in NRA GOP America...


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


you really need to change the channel and have a look around the world. Having health Care is not being controlled. Absolute idiocy, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


what if doctors strike? What would you do to them? It would kill people you can’t have that.. you would Literally have to put a gun to their heads while they work. You can’t do that,, your hate will end soon. Try something stupid when we end Medicare .. watch what we do to you lol


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


^^^^^brainwashed functional babbling idiot


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


So what if doctors go on strike? Can you imagine if it was a loved one of yours getting a life saving surgery and they die? Their would be shooting up hospitals every day.. you are in the wrong country pal


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what you call it.  The people voted for it.  Furthermore, every Republican out there is taking advantage of every government program there is.  For all of my adult life, I have worked long hard hours, and helped make a lot of people very rich.  I paid 1/4 of my salary to taxes and CPP for close to 50 years.
> ...



Taxes are not theft. Taxes are your share of the costs of living in a first world country. If you don’t want to live in a country with an educated work force, a court system to protect property rights, law and order, transportation systems to get your fb goods to market, and a strong military to protect your nation. 

Currently, your taxes are insufficient to pay b for any of these things. You are living your best life, expecting your grandchildren to pay for it all.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why hasn’t anyone put a gun to the heads of any doctors in any other first world country which currently has universal health funded by taxpayer dollars?  

This is the DUMBEST argument ever, and it’s coming from the guy who wants an authoritarian dictator in the White House.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What the hell are you going on about anyway? LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I asked you a question.. answer it


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Norway the size of Vermont? Canada where the rich come to America for health care? In Venezuela direct security people and doctors females are prostitutes.. why do I have to answer questions for you that is clearly historically known? America Can’t continue to be the women with low IQs you have a P brain you cannot compete with men stay home please stop destroying America


----------



## Anathema (Jan 22, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Taxes are not theft. Taxes are your share of the costs of living in a first world country. If you don’t want to live in a country with an educated work force, a court system to protect property rights, law and order, transportation systems to get your fb goods to market, and a strong military to protect your nation.
> 
> Currently, your taxes are insufficient to pay b for any of these things. You are living your best life, expecting your grandchildren to pay for it all.



Federal taxes most definitely ARE theft when they go to support and pay for programs and materials that are not directly related to the 17 items listed in Article I, Section 8 of the US Constitution. 

I’m not sure where you’re from but here in the US, our Federal Government is supposed to be limited in its powers, with the majority of power at the state and local level. Therefore most Federal taxes ARR theft.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Taxes are not theft. Taxes are your share of the costs of living in a first world country. If you don’t want to live in a country with an educated work force, a court system to protect property rights, law and order, transportation systems to get your fb goods to market, and a strong military to protect your nation.
> ...



"Providing for the general welfare" is the article of the Constitution that this falls under.  Providing health care through health care is "providing for the general welfare".  It prevents plagues, ensures a stable and healthy workforce, and helps lower healthcare costs overall by ensuring that sick people getting help early when they can be most easily and cheaply helped.

You want a large swathe of the population without medical coverage or access to medical care, look at what's happening, ebola plagues, and throughout Africa.  AIDS getting lose in the straight population, wiping out parents in villages, leaving the old and the young - those who aren't sexually active.

YOU may not like it, but the rest of your countrymen and women VOTED for it that hospitals could not turn people away.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 22, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> "Providing for the general welfare" is the article of the Constitution that this falls under.  Providing health care through health care is "providing for the general welfare".  It prevents plagues, ensures a stable and healthy workforce, and helps lower healthcare costs overall by ensuring that sick people getting help early when they can be most easily and cheaply helped....



No, but I wouldn’t expect a foreigner to be able to read it correctly. You are reading the introductory clause of the Section, which includes the oft misunderstood “common defense” and “general welfare” wording and failing to comprehend thst the 17 specific items listed below that DEFINE what general welfare and common defense mean, and what their limitations are. 

If this were not so, and the Founders meant those two phrases to be as loosely defined as you believe, there would have been no need to list the 17 specific items below. 

Please note that none of those 17 items include any reference to health or medicine or medical care for ANYONE.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > "Providing for the general welfare" is the article of the Constitution that this falls under.  Providing health care through health care is "providing for the general welfare".  It prevents plagues, ensures a stable and healthy workforce, and helps lower healthcare costs overall by ensuring that sick people getting help early when they can be most easily and cheaply helped....
> ...



I'm not confusing ANYTHING.  The "general welfare" isn't just the health of the nation, but it's the easiest one to prove.  Your opiod addiction problem is a prime example.  No checks on the drug companies distributing these drugs, and few on the physicians and pharmacies dispensing them. 

Fools like you think that you shouldn't have to participate in helping your fellow citizens in any way, and that it's every man/woman for themselves.  Then what is the point of having a nation?  A nation is a collection of people with shared values and common goals, who are prepared to WORK TOGETHER to achieve those goals.

Your Constitution starts with the words, "We the people, in order to form a more perfection union".  The goal to be united in a purpose.  Not even man for himself and screw the rest of you.  " . . . in order to form a more perfect union". 

Education is another area of "general welfare".  An education workforce is a requirement for an industrialized nation to advance.  So are roads, communications systems, which the Founders couldn't have envisioned.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > If a man steals from you and then buys you a nice dinner with your own money do you thank him for it? I sure as Hell don’t. That is exactly how I see every one of these programs. You lay with the swine you eventually smell like them.
> ...



Conservatives have pushed the concept that the middle class suffers because we do too much to help the poor. Your problem is the Obamaphone Lady

All while they cut off any conversation that we should expect the rich to do more


----------



## Anathema (Jan 22, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm not confusing ANYTHING.  The "general welfare" isn't just the health of the nation, but it's the easiest one to prove...



So then, why did the authors of the Constitution find it necessary to include seventeen specific items beneath that opening clause? Did they have nothing better to do? Bored on a Tuesday night? 

The fact that those specific items are there, combined with the Tenth Amendment prove thst the powers of the Federal Government were intended to be LESS than the powers of the States. If it is not so then this nation has never had any value, and deserves the same death of fire and fury as all other nations do.


----------



## cnm (Jan 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> you democrats ignore what’s causing the problems.


Not enough racists?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Sorry Komrade. The "collective" is not responsible for every individual.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 23, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



You either give the individual the tools he or she will need to help them succeed, or you end up supporting their failure, or cleaning up the mess of opiod abuse, drug addiction, abandoned children, and lifelong dependence.  When corporations off-shored the jobs, you didn't even bother offering to retrain people.  You just put them on unemployment, food stamps, and Section and expected them to fight over the remaining low income jobs, and blamed them for being lazy.

This is why you have the problems you have.  None of this is the government's responsibility, even though they voted for the policies that allowed it.  It's nobody's responsibility and nobody should do anything about it, least of all the government.  

Nothing defines failure and greed like conservatism.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



LOL, nope. I learned and earned my own way. I have taken care of, fed, clothed  and housed my family. If I can do it so can everyone else. Grow pu and take responsibility for your own.
If you can't and you want to make us take care of you bring weapons.


----------



## dblack (Jan 23, 2020)

Government should control everything!!!


----------

